# Enlarged Ovaries are Touching - has anyone else had this?



## Little Miss Me (May 28, 2010)

Hi there - just a quick question. In my scan yesterday they saw that my ovaries were so enlarged they were touching - this was being shown to a med student who was asking how they could tell which follicles belonged to each ovary. I was just wondering is this common.....?? I can't find any info on it happening and don't know if I should be concerned.

 xxx


----------



## cowhatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi there

This happened to me too on both of my ivf cycles.  I overstimulated and in both cases it was touch and go as to whether embryo transfer would take place as they were concerned about OHSS.  The good news was I had lots of follicles and lots of eggs (which resulted in lots of frosties too!), but I was pretty unwell after ET.  I was incredibly uncomfortable and this worsened when I got my BFP.  I had a scan when I was 10 weeks pregnant and my ovaries were still twice the size they should've been, even 12 weeks after EC.  

I'm sure your clinic are keeping an eye on you, but I would drink lots and lots and rest up when you can.  You need to do all you can to avoid OHSS.

Good luck for the rest of your cycle!

CHG x


----------



## Little Miss Me (May 28, 2010)

CHG - thanks very much for your advice. Def a big risk here for OHSS so I'm drinking like a fish (water, that is!!) and other than that I'll just have to hope for the best, huh?! I've taken a couple of days off work now as I'm in a bit of pain when I move about too much now and I'm getting very fatigued and quite concerned that I've got to look after myself. Thanks for sharing your story - it helps to know and be prepared for what might happen. I've got 33 follicles growing and it looks like EC will be Monday so fingers crossed and I'll take it one step at a time! xxx


----------

